# I cant hide this any more! Time for a teaser pic



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

The new project Im working on...just a taste!

ADA 60p


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

nice rimless how many gallons?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I believe its around 18 gallons. The perfect size for a bedroom tank.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

nice i have a feeling it will be planted lol


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Its a strong possibility...


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

lol nice...i put up pictures of my project as well


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

grogan you dummy ; there's supposed to be stuff in the tank..don't be like me and have just air....lol
i have been thinking of doing a larger rimless for the wife but there isn't any room...not to mention she wants a rack for all of her metal framed tanks...(which we don't have room for)....

get crackin son....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Grogan, awesome! I want to build myself a rimless starfire frag tank, but I don't have the money or the space.  Keep us posted!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

WOW! AWESOME! I'm speechless over here.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

lohachata said:


> grogan you dummy ; there's supposed to be stuff in the tank..don't be like me and have just air....lol
> i have been thinking of doing a larger rimless for the wife but there isn't any room...not to mention she wants a rack for all of her metal framed tanks...(which we don't have room for)....
> 
> get crackin son....


Hahah I know right! Well it has more in it but Im holding back on adding more pics till it nears completion. I have my lily pipes in the mail due in on friday. Im ordering my plants next Monday and thinking about Asian rummy nose, amano shrimp, and otos. 



funlad3 said:


> Grogan, awesome! I want to build myself a rimless starfire frag tank, but I don't have the money or the space.  Keep us posted!


We have an in house glass builder and it was cheaper for me to get this tank through ADA. We are selling them for $200 which reflects our high shipping cost. Its still cheaper than what our glass guy could do it for and ten million times better craftsmanship. Do any of you lfs build tanks?


TheOldSalt said:


> WOW! AWESOME! I'm speechless over here.


Wait till I finish it brother. I still have a ridiculous amount of money to spend on the thing and planning. Even with being a ADA retailer its not cheap.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

okay one more:









This is a general idea of what im thinking


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

okay that looks like something from a gallery with a pretentiousness title and a big price tag.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

grogan said:


> We have an in house glass builder and it was cheaper for me to get this tank through ADA. We are selling them for $200 which reflects our high shipping cost. Its still cheaper than what our glass guy could do it for and ten million times better craftsmanship. Do any of you lfs build tanks?


I don't think so, although I think I could get a few of them to order some custom tanks for me. But why? I have a great glass shop that sells StarFire glass for a great price, so that takes care of the front and (maybe) side panels. Plus, I've also baffled two sumps well, I've designed and built three panel glass overflows, and I have all of the tools I could possibly need. No, I think I'm going to give tank building a chance. If I can get anything to look even 1/4 as good as that ADA tank of yours, I'm going to see if I can sell to some of the local reefers. 

But back to your masterpiece... :fun:


----------

